# Reparacion de salida de estereos



## el12 (Jun 7, 2008)

tengo un estereo que el sonido no llega hasta la salida en donde se conecta los parlantes necesito si me pueden pasar un circuito con los componentes y sus valores para poder armar una salida sencilla en este momento no me viene ninguna a la mente   y si me pueden ayudar les agradesco


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 7, 2008)

Buenas, en cualquier tienda de electrónica te venden un kit de amplificador estéreo de la potencia que quieras, pregunta o mira por Internet kit de amplificador de AF o BF


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 8, 2008)

una grosa podes hacer el tda1562 que se hablo bastante en el foro   y si queres algo mas chico pero igual  o mas complejo podes hacer el TA8210 que larga unos 20rms saludos


----------



## el12 (Jun 11, 2008)

me sirve todo lo que me dicen pero igual consegui un cd con 1200 planos de tv,audio,celulares y demas ( mucho no lo mire al cd todabia) y esta muy bueno y saque el plano con los valores del estereo original asique ya lo deje cero km jajajaj muchas gracias por su ayuda si necesitan algun plano solo pidanmelo


----------



## emalc90 (May 18, 2010)

el12 dijo:


> me sirve todo lo que me dicen pero igual consegui un cd con 1200 planos de tv,audio,celulares y demas ( mucho no lo mire al cd todabia) y esta muy bueno y saque el plano con los valores del estereo original asique ya lo deje cero km jajajaj muchas gracias por su ayuda si necesitan algun plano solo pidanmelo



Me encantariia podeer tener ese CD para poder arreglar mi stero que como un desorden de cables alimente por la salidaaa


estaree muy agradecidoo


----------

